# Broke.......come on guys, back to grammar school



## caldigs (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed bottle diggers propensity to incorrectly conjugate the verb 'to break'. How often do you see diggers state the bottle was 'broke' instead of 'broken' ?????? The bottle was BROKEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 22, 2008)

You're right, I always end up editing a message if I noticed I spelled something wrong, as does my husband.  We're just sticklers about it.  It doesn't bother me when other people do it, it happens.  Some people are better at math, some are better at spelling.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2008)

> bottle was 'broke'


 
 maybe it was out of cash? 

 good thing they dont grade for spelling and punctuation here, I'd be in trouble.
 I only worry about that stuff when I'm being paid[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad to see we're all enjoying the Festivus Season!

 Ok, since you brought it up, it's *you're* for *you are*, not *your*.

 I was raised by a very grammatically correct mother, so I do my best to care about such things when I write... although I do have a tendancy to use a lot of ......s[]... rather than complete sentences. 

 Unlike my mother, I've learned to accept others' infractions for the most part. I still can't stand it when people use the word *I *when it should be *me*. It's amazing to me how many educated people use* I* when it should be *me*. When I was young, it was the other way around! It's usually used in error when there are 2 people involved. Drop the other person and you should be able to use the correct pronoun. The only problem word is *between*, because you can't drop the other person.... so, for the record, it is "between you and me", not "between you and I". 

 Life goes on.... I'm not going to correct anyone's grammar except my daughter's. 

 And, yes, bottles are either broken or they're not broken! (Not sure if who you're speaking of is from PA or not, but that's said by just about everybody where I live and used to make me nuts! Now I just consider it a colloquialism and deal with it.)

 Thanks for letting me get that off my chest!

 Kate


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2008)

The way I look at it, we all have different levels of education.  This is a friendly and informal forum and I'm sure we don't want to belittle anyone here just because they can't spell very well or use correct grammer. In other words, who gives a @#$%!  []


----------



## capsoda (Dec 22, 2008)

> In other words, who gives a @#$%!


 
 Tim, You are my HERO for the day!!!!

 Being from the Confederate region of the country, we ain't got no time to worry bout them broke bottles or how to spell them too.

 Being a fairly well educated and traveled fellow I find the regional differences in spelling and grammer very refreshing. I do understand how it bothers some people because it bothers the crap out of my sone who just happens to be an expert at grammer and spelling. I love to hoe down on that boy just for fun but for what it cost me he had better be good at it.

 Simply put, If the way someone is bothers you, it is not their fault but yours for being unable to acept them. [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 22, 2008)

This one is cute


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Tim, You are my HERO for the day!!!!


 Gee thanks, I've never been anyones hero before.........[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 22, 2008)

oh boy please don't look at any of my post![] cause i be just one of them big dumies!!! but i'll try real hard from now on.[:-]~matt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

Like Tim said, who really cares??? its Christmas YO [8D] []
  If I were to grade my own paper it would be a D - hahaha But hey, I never claimed to be a prophet or a grammar school teacher.I try to be my self the best way that I can on this box.I also try to better my self as I go along, even if I am turning 50 in Aug [] I hated grammar and spelling in school and I still do, but since I wrote a few story's for AB&GC  I have grew to like writing,so I pick out my own mistakes and try to correct them.But when someone else picks out your mistakes  its just plain rude.Its the Internet man relaxxxxxxxx and have fun.don't worry about other peoples spelling, life is short.Like Wilikie said who the !@#$%^&@#$%^&*(*!!! cares.[]

 There I'm done [8D]

 I must have spelled something wrong somewhere  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

Me like your better,me sticking with  (your) [8D][][8D][][8D][]


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2008)

> I have grew to like writing


 [/quote] 
 ahhemm........I do believe the word your looking for is "grown" not "grew".  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

No wilk if if gave a S%^&*()!@#$%^ it would be "grew" but I don't [8D] Its not a story []


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> No wilk if if gave a S%^&*()!@#$%^ it would be "grew" but I don't [8D] Its not a story []


 Sorry Rick, I was only messing with ya.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 22, 2008)

if I want to make a clear statement I'll use Latin ... Hilarem datorem diligit Deus ... keep that in mind for the holiday season[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

I know you are Wilk,its all good.I have been hammered by the worst,and yet I can still call my self a non paid published writer.Yeah boie.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2008)

I enjoy the goofy spelling and erroneous phraseology here! It's .."colorful"[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I enjoy the goofy spelling and erroneous phraseology here! It's .."colorful"[]


 
 So does that mean I can keep butchering German?[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought you folks in Pa Dutch country made a lifestyle out of butchering German! You can butcher any tongue you please, my fellow HONSWARSHT!![]


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2008)

I PUT A SPELL ON YOU......CAN YOU SPELL ME FOR AWHILE? SEE I SPALE JIST GOOT AS YALL CAN![8D] I DON'T COME ON THIS SITE TO BECOME LITERATE,IT IS WAY TO LATE FER THAT! MARY CHRISTMOS TO ALL YALL AND TO ALL A GOOD NITE!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

word G man word![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

When I typed that earlier, I had something much better written, but the site timed me out and had to re-type it.[] Anyways(sic), your (that's special, just for you, Ricky[]) all ok in my book, regardless of your grammar and spelling skills. Makes it more colorful, as cyberdigger put it!

 Any of your kids say stuff when they were little that you still say to this day, just cuz(sic) it was funny?

 My daughter used to call her belly-button her "bunny butts", and Santa Claus was "Cozzie Coz".  She named one grandmother "Nina Quack Quacks" (ducks in the creek out back), and the other, "Nina Channy/Nina Kids"  (after the dog Channy, but she also had a daycare, so "Nina Kids").... When it came to Pop-Pop, though, she just called them both Pop-Pop and when asked which one, she referred to them by way of Nina... If she meant my dad, she would say ;"Pop-Pop-Nina-Quack-Quacks".


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

It sounds like a fairy tale book lol


 Jiber-Jabber Blaber101 by Pyshodoodle      per fect [8D]


 spell check spell check


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

[]I talk too much about nothing, huh?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

No all the kiddies words sound like a fairy tale


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

Another one of my daughter's words:

 Hang down thing. 

 Got a great story (actually it's funny now & it was on one level funny then, but on another level not funny at all).... but I can't tell that story here.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 22, 2008)

What???  Me flunk grammer!!  That's unpossible!  I yam edjumacated enuf to writ on this forim.  Dammit tho bying awl theze prezentz haz left me sum broke this yeer. O well, at leest I gots my helth.  Marry Crustmas, every body!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

Iz can digs it Pauls []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

I think some adults still use that terminology lol[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

What about you Kate,what did you have names for?Or are you talking about you, when you say your daughter. []

 The only thing I remember as a kid was blank-blank.AKA  my blanket.Soon after my 14th birth day I grew out of it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't remember much about words I said as a kid. My mom got me on the "correct english" thing early, I guess[8|].

 The only one I can think of is:

 Hang down thing = dobber.

 Am I going to get kicked off of here for saying this stuff?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

I remember when I was 5, my mother made me memorize a poem... 

 Daffodowndilly by A.A. Milne.

 She wore her yellow sunbonnet
 She wore her greenest gown
 She turned to the south wind and curtsied up and down
 She turned to the north wind and shook her yellow head
 And whispered to her neighbor 'winter is dead'

 I prefer James James Morrison Morrison Weatherby George Dupree, personally (aka Disobedience)


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  caldigs
> 
> Has anyone else noticed bottle diggers propensity to incorrectly conjugate the verb 'to break'. How often do you see diggers state the bottle was 'broke' instead of 'broken' ?????? The bottle was BROKEN !!!!!!!!


 
 At least they aren't saying "brokeded" or "brakeded".


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a few specimens which have "suffered environmental circumstances"


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think that's what it means to "go for broke", guys!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2008)

Did you ever see the movie broken back mountain??? hahahah


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 22, 2008)

[][][][][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 22, 2008)

> One says pasgetti and the guy that calls shrimp skrimps I could strangle,


 
 Hey Buuuuddy....you got sompin agin pasgetti and skrimps.....I'm guessin ya don't likes smash tadders, smashrooms and bruskamaskrouts either.....[>:]


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> bruskamaskrouts


 
 OMG that is funny![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2008)

MY POP CUSSED [IS THIS A WORD,OUTSIDE THE SOUTH?][CURSED] ALL HIS LIFE. WHEN I WAS FOUR HE GOT HOME LATE.MY MOM,BROTHER,SISTER AND I WERE AFRAID SOMETHING HAD HAPPENED TO HIM. WHEN HE FINALLY WALKED THROUGH THE DOOR I ASKED HIM "WHERE IN THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN?" ONLY TIME I EVER GOT MY MOUTH WASHED OUT WITH SOAP! [8D]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

> I PUT A SPELL ON YOU......


 Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! cause yo mine..........[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Though you could use a little help with that Jamie.


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2008)

CAP I COULD USE ALOT OF HELP WITH IT![] GLAD YOU GOT MY SONG REFERENCE THOUGH! SCREAMING JAY HAWKINGS AND CREDENCE CLEARWATER REVIVAL! MAN,NOW I AM GETTING SELF CONSIOUS BOUT SP....HELP!!! I BEFORE E CEPT AFTER X? OOPS MY PARTICIPLE IS DANGELING AGAIN![8D] ABCD? I CAN'T EVEN REMEMBER HOW TO DO THE HANKY PANKY NO MORE![DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER THAT AND WHY WE HAD TO LEARN IT?] YOU PUT YOUR LEFT FOOT IN,YOU TAKE YOUR LEFT FOOT OUT. THEN YOU "SHAKE IT ALL ABOUT?" WHAAAA IN THE BOOGALOO WAS THAT BOUT? OOPS I AM GOING TOO FAR BACK IN TIME! WHY DIDN'T PEOPLE MY AGE LEARN TO WATOOSI?[DANG IS THAT SPELLED RIGHT?] MASH POTATO [CEPT DAN QUAIL...E?]  HELP ,AT LEAST I USED TO MISPELL WITH C..O..N...F..O..D..E..N..C..E.. DANG THAT AIN'T RIGHT! AAAAAWWWWWWWW![I THINK THAT IS RIGHT?] LET ME SEE AAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW! MAMA I'M COMING HOME!!!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2008)

M   O   O   N   that spells" Funny stuff!"I hope you guys know This is exactly why EARTH is off limits to extraterrestrials....GREAT! I'm never gonna get off this planet


----------



## BDD (Dec 23, 2008)

From the net, rules of grammar--

1. Always avoid alliteration. 
 2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with. 
 3. Avoid cliches like the plague--they're old hat. 
 4. Employ the vernacular. 
 5. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc. 
 6. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are unnecessary. 
 7. Parenthetical words however must be enclosed in commas. 
 8. It is wrong to ever split an infinitive. 
 9. Contractions aren't necessary. 
 10. Do not use a foreign word when there is an adequate English quid pro quo. 
 11. One should never generalize. 
 12. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson once said: "I hate quotations. Tell me what you know." 
 14. Comparisons are as bad as cliches. 
 15. Don't be redundant; don't use more words than necessary; it's highly superfluous. 
 16. It behooves you to avoid archaic expressions. 
 17. Avoid archaeic spellings too. 
 18. Understatement is always best. 
 19. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement. 
 20. One-word sentences? Eliminate. Always! 
 21. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake. 
 22. The passive voice should not be used. 
 23. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms. 
 24. Don't repeat yourself, or say again what you have said before. 
 25. Who needs rhetorical questions? 
 26. Don't use commas, that, are not, necessary. 
 27. Do not use hyperbole; not one in a million can do it effectively. 
 28. Never use a big word when a diminutive alternative would suffice. 
 28. Subject and verb always has to agree. 
 29. Be more or less specific. 
 30. Placing a comma between subject and predicate, is not correct. 
 31. Use youre spell chekker to avoid mispeling and to catch typograhpical errers. 
 32. Don't repeat yourself, or say again what you have said before. 
 33. Don't be redundant. 
 34. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed. 
 35. Don't never use no double negatives. 
 36. Poofread carefully to see if you any words out. 
 37. Hopefully, you will use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them. 
 38. Eschew obfuscation. 
 39. No sentence fragments. 
 40. Don't indulge in sesquipedalian lexicological constructions. 
 41. A writer must not shift your point of view. 
 42. Don't overuse exclamation marks!! 
 43. Place pronouns as close as possible, especially in long sentences, as of 10 or more words, to their antecedents. 
 44. Writing carefully, dangling participles must be avoided. 
 45. If any word is improper at the end of a sentence, a linking verb is. 
 46. Avoid trendy locutions that sound flaky. 
 47. Everyone should be careful to use a singular pronoun with singular nouns in their writing. 
 48. Always pick on the correct idiom. 
 49. The adverb always follows the verb. 
 50. Take the bull by the hand and avoid mixing metaphors. 
 51. If you reread your work, you can find on rereading a great deal of repetition can be by rereading and editing. 
 52. And always be sure to finish what 


Jay


----------



## ajohn (Dec 23, 2008)

Whats a preposition??????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure thats how you angle your body for the use of preparation H   []


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 23, 2008)

Or the thing that gets me is ......the word Pontil ......this is a bottle forum/website  but yet it still thinks the word is incorrect or doesn't exist.  LOL ! ! ! !


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2008)

I noticed that as well, Ben. It is ironic that the spell-checker always red lines pontil and pontiled here, but I have never seen one that does not. Since most pontiling of bottles ceased in the 1860s, maybe it's just too old of a word for these modern gadgets to recognize [].  ~Jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

Ever see a pontil brake?[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

...


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2008)

since pontil is French, try putting your spell checker in French mode[]
 ..or use punty...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

> since pontil is French, try putting your spell checker in French mode


 
 puisque le pontil est franÃ§ais, essayez de mettre votre correcteur orthographique dans le mode franÃ§ais

 Hey! That works![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't like punty, it sounds to snooty. Even though it is the correct terminology.[] 


 opps miss spelled a word.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with you totally Kate [8D]


----------



## caldigs (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry for the fuss ! Happy Holidays.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

No prob Andrew. You can't get a break around here with all the weirdos....and I mean that in the most respectful and flattering way possible...[:-]  

 He Ben, I checked out the spell checker one time and was kind of miffed. All that checkin out your tool bar stuff ain't fer me. But it is strange that it doesn't recognize "pontil" but it does recognize "ain't" and "fer".


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 23, 2008)

> In other words, who gives a @#$%!


 

 Not to be picky but I believe the spelling is @$#%.  Remember "# before $ except after @"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Cap, I love being wEiRdO its part of my makeup  [:-]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

> Not to be picky but I believe the spelling is @$#%.  Remember "# before $ except after @"


 
 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Kate your pms are full you must be important []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 23, 2008)

@$#% - 
 It's empty now.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2008)

> @$#% -
> It's empty now.


 

 Now that is some funny @$#%-!!!!


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: caldigs
> 
> Sorry for the fuss ! Happy Holidays.


 but look how much fun every one is having....... you gave us a gift.  *Merry Christmas* to you and try not to get in any @$#%


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2013)

Christmas in July!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I know you are Wilk,its all good.I have been hammered by the worst,and yetÂ I can stillÂ call my self a non paidÂ published writer.Yeah boie.[8D]


 

 Yo I retract that statement I was paid for a few since then []


 Hey Kate this is when ABN  was fun!  read and learn people []


----------

